# 5x5x5 Blindfolded 5:57.98



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2013)

Skip to 1:55 for some brotherly love. Might've been faster (or a PB) without the distraction, who knows.
My last solve for a while, while I take a bit of a break! Inspired by Marcell's 5:08 






F D r' L B' R' f r2 B' R2 D' d L' D l' f' u2 R d2 f' l2 f2 b' u' D U l2 f' b R' d R2 B' f' u2 f F2 L2 f' u' f' D l2 u' d U2 L' r' u' l' D2 F2 b2 L' r2 F B' b2 R b


----------



## A Leman (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome! And yeah, I may be slow, but breaks help me too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 19, 2013)

Sibbling are soo annoying sometimes. My brother often intentionally makes loud noises or talks a lot to me to distract me when I'm trying to film BLD stuff.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Sibbling are soo annoying sometimes. My brother often intentionally makes loud noises or talks a lot to me to distract me when I'm trying to film BLD stuff.



Lols, I don't think he realised I was filming! I'd only have been annoyed if it was a DNF


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 19, 2013)

I have had so many good solves ruined from my mom or brother needing something. Very annoying. Also nice solve.


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 19, 2013)

> 5x5x5 Blindfolded 5:57.98


Lol it is useless bcoz u dont do it at the comps


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2013)

DrKorbin said:


> Lol it is useless bcoz u dont do it at the comps



Nor do you


----------



## etshy (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow ,you're awesome, Sub-6 is awesome


----------



## JasonK (Jun 20, 2013)

Penn & Teller <3

That is seriously impressive


----------



## HEART (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow... Finally we have bld'ers that can compete with marcell  Very impressive, it's crazy how fast you've gotten in such a short ammount of time.

e: no disrespect to marcell though, that came off kinda... odd. It's just nice to see some actual competition


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 20, 2013)

Those damn siblings that always ruin your blind solves. Great solve always improving :tu


----------



## Ollie (Jun 20, 2013)

HEART said:


> Wow... Finally we have bld'ers that can compete with marcell  Very impressive, it's crazy how fast you've gotten in such a short ammount of time.
> 
> e: no disrespect to marcell though, that came off kinda... odd. It's just nice to see some actual competition



Thanks, I know what you meant  My attempts/success have all been low 6's since Cambridge, but Marcell is still leagues ahead!


----------

